
Ask IH: How you guys perform cross browser testing of your websites or web apps? - saifsadiq1995
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/ask-ih-how-you-guys-perform-cross-browser-testing-of-your-websites-or-web-apps-d57d6fe99e
======
mtmail
5 days ago you submitted [https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/what-is-best-
cross-browse...](https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/what-is-best-cross-
browser-testing-tool-for-online-business-92bb7c7192)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18038775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18038775))
which got answered. Isn't this the same question?

